# TigerDirect Youtube channel hacked by crypto scammers



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 6, 2021)

What the hell is going on here!? This doesn't look good at all because all the old videos are gone. It's definitely the original TigerDirect youtube channel because the Community page still shows one tech-related post as a hint to what it was before getting hacked. The channel subscriptions are also mostly tech-related.

Fuck this crypto currency dogshit, man 










EDIT: News article on the web show this isn't a one-off hijacking - Hackers Are Hijacking Popular Youtubers to Run Cryptocurrency Scams


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't blame the currency. Blame the hacker. If I smack your friend in the face with a hammer I bought at walmart, who are you going to go after? Me, or Hyper Tough?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 6, 2021)

hat said:


> Don't blame the currency. Blame the hacker. If I smack your friend in the face with a hammer I bought at walmart, who are you going to go after? Me, or Hyper Tough?



If the scammers had no financial interest in this crypto scam then they wouldn't be compelled to hack Youtube accounts to promote it, would they?

I'm not saying you're wrong, just that this is a different situation. Crypto booms breed these kind of scams.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 7, 2021)

google alerts noticed but they got it back now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> google alerts noticed but they got it back now



that was pretty quick... Normally it takes about 3-6 months for people to get their hacked channels back because youtube support is just insanely inept.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 7, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that was pretty quick... Normally it takes about 3-6 months for people to get their hacked channels back because youtube support is just insanely inept.



I agree, it suggests the staff at Youtube are starting to help fix problems faster than before. I remember 2 years ago when the problem was getting out of hand.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that was pretty quick... Normally it takes about 3-6 months for people to get their hacked channels back because youtube support is just insanely inept.





Hardcore Games said:


> I agree, it suggests the staff at Youtube are starting to help fix problems faster than before. I remember 2 years ago when the problem was getting out of hand.


Not really, it's because they're dealing with another corpo and not some random youtuber. Look how they handled HUB "suspicious activity" shadowban - basically sending automated emails to email account that might as well have been compromised by hackers. Half of month ad revenue blocked because Steve from HUB decided to go on vacation and YouTube flagged it as account being hacked.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 8, 2021)

Seems to be a lot of problems with Youtube over the last 2-3 years at least. When the cut compensation I abandoned them  fast.


----------

